# white fluid on drivers side of engine compartment



## omen omega (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello, I was looking to buy a GTO however it had white splatter on the drivers side engine compartment. I turned the car on and revved it up. The car did not produce any of this spatter. It looked dried on there. what kind of an issue could this be and easy or hard fix. If I could fix it myself I would definitly make the deal.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Could be someone ran the car through a puddle of crap? Oil and water mixed will cause a whitish or brownish residue. Any indications of oil on the motor? 
Could be someone detailed the motor and splattered detail solution on it and it dried? Someone spilled some chemicals on it. Could be a host of things that caused this.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Maybe the hood was open and a bird deposited some of its exhaust on it and it splattered all over??


----------



## omen omega (Aug 26, 2011)

LOL, any of those things are awesome and I would accept while doing the robot. My fear would be some sort of leak in the engine area like a transmission fluid line or something. I don't know why it would be whitish though. it wipped right off however and revving didn't seem to make any more appear.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Yake the car on a test drive... nice and long with some spirited driving. If it holds up you should be fine. By guess would be some cleaning product wasn't cleaned off properly if the car is for sale.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Might just be some overspray of aerosol lithium grease... looks exactly like what you're talking about.


----------



## omen omega (Aug 26, 2011)

I hit it pretty hard on the test drive. but it was a 35 zone in traffic, so didn't see WOT. To poncho dan what is aerosol lithium grease...? and what could be a worst case scenario, because all of these seem pretty non-worry.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Lithium grease in a spray can... used for hinges & stuff. Worst case scenario, it's Bondo. I guess it depends if it's dry or if it's wet/greasy...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Taste it


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Could be someone has un-natural feelings for your car


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

svede1212 said:


> could be someone has un-natural feelings for your car :d


hahaha


----------

